# Health Care Bill passes by the House



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm a little disgusted that it only passed when that fucking abortion amendment was included (I was even going to call to complain about that but I panicked at the last minute. whyyy)

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z?d111:H.R.3200:
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/08/health/policy/08health.html?_r=1&hp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125763756556136303.html


----------



## spaekle (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuuuuuuck, how does it limit abortions exactly? 

It's cool that this is finally making some progress though.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 8, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Fuuuuuuck, how does it limit abortions exactly?
> 
> It's cool that this is finally making some progress though.





> As drafted, the measure denied the use of federal subsidies to purchase abortion coverage in policies sold by private insurers in the new insurance exchange, except in cases of incest, rape or when the life of the mother was in danger.
> 
> But abortion foes won far stronger restrictions that would rule out abortion coverage except in those three categories in any government-sold plan. It would also ban abortion coverage in any private plan purchased by consumers receiving federal subsidies.


:/


----------



## spaekle (Nov 8, 2009)

So abortions basically can't be covered by insurance any more? 

_Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaageeeeeeeeeeee_

You'd think Obama would do something about this. Or at least talk about doing something about this. :[


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 9, 2009)

You think Obama's _not doing enough_? See, this kind of frustrates me-- how could he _possibly_ do more? He's got the republican filibuster to deal with! If you're going to blame anyone for cutting out abortion policies, blame the socially conservative republicans that he HAS to bid to-- don't blame the guy that's spearheading the movement itself.

He's not gonna convince these people that it's okay to let women kill their babies just by giving a speech. This is the best he can do. :< (hopefully come midterms we'll finally get a democrat supermajority and pass some serious liberal shit)

...But, more seriously. Yaaaay healthcare. Now it's up to the senate, gogogo Lieberman, get it out the door and on the floor and save that economy thar.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry Inovluntary Twitch but you'll only pass some 'seriously liberal stuff' when you get a real leftist President :c also it's not killing babies they're foetuses.

Anyway except for the shitty abortion amendment this is pretty rad news. I wish the Democrats in your country weren't pussies so America could change a bit and a bit quicker but what can you do.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 9, 2009)

How much would an abortion not covered by insurance cost? Because when I think of people who would most want to have an abortion, I think of teenage girls, and given that up till recently I was one of those myself, I can tell you that we don't have a lot of money. :/


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> How much would an abortion not covered by insurance cost?


I'm guessing quite a bit.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Feh, when teenage girls get pregnant, they obviously deserve everything they get.

Unless they're daughters of Republicans but you see this is a totally different issue because


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 9, 2009)

> You think Obama's not doing enough? See, this kind of frustrates me-- how could he possibly do more? He's got the republican filibuster to deal with! If you're going to blame anyone for cutting out abortion policies, blame the socially conservative republicans that he HAS to bid to-- don't blame the guy that's spearheading the movement itself.


No, blame the goddamn Blue Dogs. The progressive coalition in the House is the largest (ninety-some members) but the Blue Dogs (conservative democrats) are just big enough to get what they want when the vote is this close.

Also, I must contest the point about Obama spearheading the movement. Originally it was Ted Kennedy; now there isn't really one major proponent, but Chris Dodd, Chuck Schumer, and Nansy Pelosi are all more invested than Obama.



> This is the best he can do. :< (hopefully come midterms we'll finally get a democrat supermajority and pass some serious liberal shit)


You need to realise that the problem is not with the Republicans. The Democrats HAVE a supermajority in the Senate: the problem is that there are plenty of Democrat senators (Landrieu, Nelson, Bayh, to name just a few) who are not so terribly on board with all these liberal ideas. Looking at it as a Democrat/Republican split won't get you anywhere. If you roughly divide the Senate by political ideology, you see that the liberals don't have nearly enough power to pass anything truly liberal. Thus the abortion compromise, although I'm reasonably sure they're hoping to strip it out in committee - I'm not actually sure how this works (is it the two HELP committees, or are they specially appointed?) but if there are enough liberals on it the situation might be salvageable.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 9, 2009)

so opaltiger do you read the news like every minute or what


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 9, 2009)

I've stopped caring about Politics in the US. I pretty much find both parties to be pathetic.

Oh, and VPLJ. Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 12, 2009)

Including the abortion amendment was the only way it would have passed. Even then, it only did so by 2 votes. We're lucky that any kind of social reform is being considered in a land of teabaggers.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 12, 2009)

5 votes.

41 house democrats so far have signed a statement unequivocally stating they will not vote for a bill with the Stupak amendment.


----------

